# Ovulation on CD 9 or 10?



## Lizzy444

Well, I guess I'm fully back into the frustration of TTC. Last night, CD9, I felt like I was ovulating. OPK this morning confirmed it. 

What does this mean...what _could _it mean?

I've been out of the loop with this for almost 9 months as we worked toward adopting. Please help me to remember what this crazy early ovulating means.

Thank you!


----------



## tawanamood

It could be a progesterone issue. Have you talked to a fertility doctor about this and been monitored? 

I have a problem ovulating way late into my cycle which is just as bad as ovulating early.


----------



## DBZ34

I had really strong ov-pains on CD 9-10 this month and I thought for sure that I was ovulating, but I temp and though my body went through the motions, I found out that I didn't actually ovulate until CD13. 

It could be that your body hasn't ov'd just yet and is gearing up to ov...When you did your opk, was it positive? Because a positive OPK means that you're going to ovulate in 12-48 hours, right? So you could ovulate in a day or two. 

Early ov can mean that the egg isn't as mature as you would like it to be for fertilization. It can also mean that your lining isn't quite ready for implantation. So it can be an issue if your body isn't ready...

But I have a friend who consistently ov'd on CD8-9 and she had two kids naturally, so it's also possible that it isn't a problem. Every woman is different.

Either way, get your DH in bed and get that sperm! ;)


----------



## Lizzy444

Thank you, ladies! I am working with an RE and have Prometrium . It's helped in the past, but hasn't completely solved my problems. 

Good point about the OPK. It was very definitely positive - the second line was waaay darker than the reference line. Hopefully it meant ovulation was a couple of days away!

Good to hear, DBZ34, that your friend who ovluated super early was able to have kids naturally; that gives me hope!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

Ive just started clomid this cycle - took it cd2-cd6 and now on cd10 i got a smiley positive opk this morning! Don't know if its true or not and if i should trust it but it seems early x


----------



## PinkPeony

Ever since I started acupuncture I seem to surge on CD11 although most months I don't ov till CD13. I'm being monitored so I know I do have decent size follies by CD11 although last month my lining was a bit thin.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lizzy444 said:


> Well, I guess I'm fully back into the frustration of TTC. Last night, CD9, I felt like I was ovulating. OPK this morning confirmed it.
> 
> What does this mean...what _could _it mean?
> 
> I've been out of the loop with this for almost 9 months as we worked toward adopting. Please help me to remember what this crazy early ovulating means.
> 
> Thank you!

I ovulate between 9-11 too I noticed you have endo also? I'm thinking it could be connected with that but I was told it shouldn't effect your chances but who knows I felt that my eggs didn't have chance to mature but the doc said they are only realised when they ar mature :shrug:


----------

